# grouting glass mosaics



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Picked up the tile for a job today, the customer had picked it out. Some of it is glass mosaic. My tile supplier said to not use non stain or epoxy grout, as he couldn't predict the outcome?

Anyone grouted glass tiles? I want to use an epoxy, but now I'm not sure.

Thanks


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

katoman said:


> Picked up the tile for a job today, the customer had picked it out. Some of it is glass mosaic. My tile supplier said to not use non stain or epoxy grout, as he couldn't predict the outcome?
> 
> Anyone grouted glass tiles? I want to use an epoxy, but now I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks



What does the manufacturer of the tile say to use?

Not being able to use Spectralock sounds ridiculous. 

What about StarGlass urethane?
http://www.starquartz.com/starglass.html

I have used this on glass, metal and stone.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah I second contacting the manufacturer, but, I have used SpectraLock on glass many, many times with no problems.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I have no idea who made the tile. But I'll check out Spectralock. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

First rule of contractor glass tile fight club is you never install any glass tile without downloading the manufacturers directions.

(Exception might be you've installed a lot of glass jobs and this is just a small deco line or insert of glass tile.)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

katoman said:


> I have no idea who made the tile. But I'll check out Spectralock. Thanks.



I would really find out the manufacturer. You should get their recommendations for setting the glass too.

Good luck.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Angus, I can find out the manufacturer on Monday, only have to run a 3" strip around the walk in shower, about 5' off the floor.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, been doing some research on this. There are a number of different views, recommendations. 

Interestingly, Schluter says you can use their Kerdi-fix to install glass tile.

It comes in brilliant white. So the plan is to use this to bond, and the Starquartz to grout.

Any and all comments are welcome, as this will be happening Tuesday.

Tomorrow I will double check with the glass manufacturer and Schluter.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Glass generally requires modified, Schluter says non-mod... It's a mosaic, so small tiles with lots of grout lines to let the thinset dry... Use a modified, it'll be fine. I use Versabond for my Kerdi installations without any problems. A lot of guys do. 

Kerdi-fix to install a 3" strip around a bathroom? That's a lot of pookey, and that stuff is ridiculously expensive. Tell Schluter to stick it...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

katoman said:


> Ok, been doing some research on this. There are a number of different views, recommendations.
> 
> Interestingly, Schluter says you can use their Kerdi-fix to install glass tile.
> 
> ...



If you are using QuartzLock, make sure it's version 2 (green cover on bucket). But also, make sure you can use in on the glass without scratching. 

If you use StarQuartz, it won't scratch the glass but it is expensive. 

Either one recommends 7 days to fully cure before introducing water.

Finally, Schluter has changed manufacturers for Kerdi-Fix and it's _supposed_ to be substantially cheaper. Old price was about $24USD per large tube.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> If you are using QuartzLock, make sure it's version 2 (green cover on bucket). But also, make sure you can use in on the glass without scratching.
> 
> If you use StarQuartz, it won't scratch the glass but it is expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks Angus, I picked up the Starquartz today. Expensive - Never should have listened to you  it was $150 canadian for one small pail. 

I checked it out before I ordered it, and sounds like just what I need. 

Anyway, the die is cast, and I'll post pictures of the before and after.

Thanks for the seven day warning. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

katoman said:


> Thanks Angus, I picked up the Starquartz today. Expensive - Never should have listened to you  it was $150 canadian for one small pail.
> 
> I checked it out before I ordered it, and sounds like just what I need.
> 
> ...


Well depends on what you got. QuartzLock 2 (green lid) small bucket costs me under $60USD. Now StarQuartz (orange lid) is pricey. That small bucket costs me around $90USD.

The canucks are getting screwed! :sad:

I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH.....only spread small areas before cleaning. Start with about 5 sq ft, then wipe. If you do too much before wiping, it's not coming up easy. 

Good luck!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Well depends on what you got. QuartzLock 2 (green lid) small bucket costs me under $60USD. Now StarQuartz (orange lid) is pricey. That small bucket costs me around $90USD.
> 
> The canucks are getting screwed! :sad:
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the heads up. I'll treat it like epoxy. I'm always eating it when the product comes up from the US. 

Why don't these Canadians make more stuff :laughing:

Yes, it's the orange lid stuff. Excited about seeing the finished look.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh, you got the fancy grout :laughing:

Good stuff and should look very unique when done. 

What color did you get? I have used diamond and palmwood before.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I got the 600 diamond, has some blue/silver in it. 

Those pics are awesome. This is a mosaic, so should look pretty cool.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I know I will get some flack from Angus, but, you could easily use Laticrete Spectralock for this job!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jarvis design said:


> I know I will get some flack from Angus, but, you could easily use Laticrete Spectralock for this job!!



He _could _have. :shifty:

but he went with the fancy grout!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

For sure, customers' dime. I wanted to try the Starquartz and see what it's like.

Angus - like your new logo. Did you eat the lamb?:laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh, I forgot - Angus, you can get epoxy floats from "Tools for Floors". com. They're $ 9 dollars.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

katoman said:


> Oh, I forgot - Angus, you can get epoxy floats from "Tools for Floors". com. They're $ 9 dollars.


Margin floats?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Margin floats?


No, full size.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

katoman said:


> No, full size.



Me and Jarvis are on the hunt for an elusive epoxy margin float.....

I think it's around the corner from the unicorns, right next to the board stretchers.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I remembered something about you guys looking for epoxy floats. I thought you were looking for normal ones.

How hard would it be, I wonder, to make two out of a normal float ?

I just made up a couple of plexiglass 'presses' for the glass mosaic install. 

I won't get to the glass work till mid next week. Haven't forgot, I'll post pics. ( unless I ruin it, then you'll never see ) :laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Me and Jarvis are on the hunt for an elusive epoxy margin float.....
> 
> I think it's around the corner from the unicorns, right next to the board stretchers.


Maybe I'm slow tonight, are you saying there really is no such thing? If so, you got me.

I'm gonna make my own. :furious:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

katoman said:


> Maybe I'm slow tonight, are you saying there really is no such thing? If so, you got me.
> 
> I'm gonna make my own. :furious:


I have not seen nor heard of one in a 2 year search.

Make them and I know of at least 2 customers...:whistling


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

*Three customers!*

:clap:You said the Canadians need to manufacture more stuff!

Will you be taking PayPal?:laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I was looking at my epoxy float, it may not be that easy to make a margin float of of it. But I'll give it a try if I can find any free time.

No paypal, cash :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Grouted the glass mosaics today with the Starquartz. Piece of cake. You just need to clean it immediately.

A pleasure to work with. Used my NORMAL margin float, as I just couldn't find the epoxy one. :laughing:


----------

